# Hmmmmm



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

finally dry enough and chain saw is working. Remembered a guy give me this cherry burl a while back. Don't see many down here.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 4, 2015)

Cherry burl - one of my favorites! Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn! You don't see many of them that look like that anywhere!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn! You don't see many of them that look like that anywhere!


I had some cookies off of another part of it. Was going to make clocks but they split real bad on me. So I don't know what to do with them now. Maybe pen blanks but yes I like the way these look. May trade one. Lol


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

Oak and pine tree in the woodpile, huh?

Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Oak and pine tree in the woodpile, huh?
> 
> Nice!


You remember that comment. Lol

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You remember that comment. Lol


I never joke about wood... Woodbarter is a place for serious people to do serious business about serious stuff... Seriously!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I never joke about wood... Woodbarter is a place for serious people to do serious business about serious stuff... Seriously!


What was that word Henry used.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

Codswallop, but I think you ought to know that running around using Henry words is liable to get somebody beat up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Codswallop, but I think you ought to know that running around using Henry words is liable to get somebody beat up.


I know a good doctor to fix me up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

Did that stuff separate at the black lines? Joe brought a big old cherry burl over a while back and that stuff looked worse than the pictures I saw of the california peppertree burl that people had. Split, warped, cracked, warped, warped.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Did that stuff separate at the black lines? Joe brought a big old cherry burl over a while back and that stuff looked worse than the pictures I saw of the california peppertree burl that people had. Split, warped, cracked, warped, warped.


I'll take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## jmurray (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a great lookin chunk.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I know a good doctor to fix me up.



You'll have to help him write your prescriptions though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2015)

Now I need to figure out what to make out of these


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 5, 2015)

Surprise packages for your friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I had some cookies off of another part of it. Was going to make clocks but they split real bad on me. So I don't know what to do with them now. Maybe pen blanks but yes I like the way these look. May trade one. Lol


Make your clock then use the epoxy resin to fill cracks and finish. They just add more character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

